# Shepton Mallet January 2008



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I know it's early for this show rally, but the reason is that we do have 15 6amp electric hook-ups available. 

These will be at an extra charge of £13.00 + VAT = £15.28p payable in cash to the MHF marshall on arrival at the show. 

These need to be booked with me asap. If you would like a hook-up please PM me when you put your name down to attend the show. PLEASE NOTE as we have to pay up front for these hook ups if you request one you must pay for it even if you later decide not to attend the show, unless we have anyone else attending who will have it instead of you.

You book for the camping with Stone Leisure as usual and confirm on the MHF rally when you have booked with Stone.

Any queries please PM either myself or LadyJ.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry Mods   

Bump!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi jen, can you put us down for elec pleas stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

And us please jenny, need electric it might be cold.

Olley


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

PUT ME DOWN FOR ELEC HPPK PLEASE


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

artona, olley and gjc now down for electric for this show. We now have 6 hook-ups left, so if you want one put your name on the list and let me know you want one either on this thread or by PM.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hope youv'e got me down for electric Jen :lol: 

Any more joining us at Shepton in January and wanting electric be quick and add your names to the rally list and let Clianthus Jen know you require electric, once its gone its gone we will not be able to get any more  


Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Electric for me please

Sheila


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Pollydoodle

Got you down for hook-up could you please add your name to the provisional rally list at the bottom of the front page and and confirm when you have booked the camping with Stone Leisure. 

Of course I've got you down Jac, how could I forget the Rally Marshall :lol: :lol: 

Thats 5 hook-ups left, anymore takers?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jen

Thanks for putting us down. We had great fun at this rally earlier this year, a real nice way to start the year off


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

5 electric hook ups still available at a cost of £15.28 from Thursday to Monday
for Shepton Show in January 2008 please let Clianthus know a.s.a.p if you require one


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Crash :lol: any more coming to Shepton and wanting electric :?: be quick its nearly all gone :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Only 4 hook-ups left now so if you want one please put your name on the rally list and PM me straight away, as we said hook-ups go to the 1st 15 to request them.

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Roll up Roll up any more for electric at Shepton in January :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Can you put me down for Elec hook up as well if any left. Will be the first rally for us so could do with some guidance as how to fill in forms etc?

Anita


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anita

Clianthus is not around ATM but I'll tell her to put you down for hook-up.

What's the problem with the form filling?


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Gaspode

Thanks for that. 

No problems with forms have now filled in the Rally list and Stone leisure.

Cheers
Anita


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I did PM Jenny (Clianthus) yesterday but just in case Please put me down for Electric please. There were 3 electrics left when I booked.

Also for Warty, one down from me on the list of attendees as I think they did a PM as requested on the Rally page. I think we are numbers 13 & 14 on the attendees list.

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Rita,

Jen is at Earls court this weekend so no internet she will be back tonight and no doubt she will be in touch with you and Warty. I have made a note that you both require electric :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie, much appreciated.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I think we still have 1 lot of electric left now as one on the list does not want it, so if anybody else is thinking of coming to Shepton in January and requires electric be quick and grab it £15.28 Thur to Mon.


Jacquie


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Jaqui
You have got me down haven't you. I pm'd jenny a while ago


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sorry for the delay in replying to you all but I've been away working all weekend   

I think I have PM'd everyone that I needed to but just as a double check these are the names down for electric hook-up:-

LadyJ
Clianthus
motorhomer2
gjc
Ginamo
DABurleigh
Batch
artona
olley
Pollydoodle
trigrem
zulurita
warty
anita302

Which means we have one hook-up left. If you want it please PM me asap it's a first come get's it basis!!!!

Look forward to hearing from one of you :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

"Bump" :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Does nobody want this last electric hook up for Shepton then :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Does nobody want this last electric hook up for Shepton then :?:
> 
> Jacquie


Jacquie, I would love to have had it BUT, no motorhome ;-(

But hopefully this will bring it back to the top and someone will book the last place.

Hopefully I will get so see some of you at the show as I shall go for the day.... as it is the closest to me.

Carol


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi trigrem

Thanks for letting me know you have booked with Stone Leisure. I have confirmed you on the list of attendees and confirm you are on the list for electric hook-up.

Still one hook-up left if anyone wants it Question Question Question

Please let me know asap as we have to pay for them in November and no point paying for one that no-one wants Exclamation Exclamation


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Clianthus, do we need to pay you for the electric now or wait till we see you at the show

PollyDoodle


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Pollydoodle,

Pay me on arrival at Shepton please cash Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry Mods :roll: :roll: Just a little bump :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Well it was worth the little bump :wink: Darwin has just had the last electric hook-up!!

If anyone else wants one, please PM me and I will start a reserve list in case someone has to drop out.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more joining us at Shepton in January its only about 7 weeks away :lol: 


Could all those on the list please let me LadyJ or Clianthus Jenny know when they have booked or post on here. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Spacerunner for the PM.

I've confirmed you as booked and have now started a reserve list for hook-ups.

If anyone who has booked a hook-up finds that they can't attend, please let me know and I will give your hook-up to the 1st one on the reserve list.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have booked and confirmed at least last time I looked which was sometime ago now.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

When I first contacted you ages ago but can' remember exactly. I think I pm'd you


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Batch Kevin what are you on about :lol: are you saying you have now booked with Stone Leisure? we do have you down for electric as well.


Jacquie


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Not sure just saw the last post and responded. Yes I have booked and want electricity please. I just got confused and thought I should write. Sorry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Kevin all sorted now :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Is there any electric hook ups left?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry RR all electric has been allocated now, Jen has a waiting list in case anybody cancels.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I really thought more folks would have wanted to go to this show :?: 

Last year we were over subscribed and 5 of our 25 members attending bought a new motorhome!!!.

It really is a good show, mostly indoors and a great excuse for the 1st outing in the motorhome after Christmas and New Year has gone by.

Pre-booking closes on 14th December, so if you wish to attend and park with other MHF members get booking!!! We usually have a bit of a get to-gether in the bar on either Friday or Saturday evening, which everyone is welcome to attend and put faces to some of those names on here.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As Jen says booking for this show closes on 14th December 2007 and there are quite a few on the rally list who are not confirmed they are:-

motorhomer2
gjc
CatherineandSteve
Artona
Anita302
Darwin


Please let us know you have now booked.

Any more going to join us if so get booking with Stone Leisure and add yourselves to the rally list

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello any body out there :roll: :lol: have the above folks booked yet :?: and will there be any more joining us at Shepton if so get booking now as booking closes 14th December


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Jacquie 

We won't know for a week whether we can definitely get there, will let you know as soon as we do 


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Stew but remember electric still has to be paid for as you booked it.





Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Not booked tickets yet will do so before the deadline

Motorhomer2


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Elizabeth & George let me know when you have booked please.



Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

thank you jacquie. we hope to make it but are you saying you do not have a waiting list for elec


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes Stew that is what i'm saying as of today nobody is waiting for any electric every body that booked it must pay for it unless we get any more wanting to come to Shepton and they want electric within the next 12 days.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Those still showing un confirmed for Shepton are

motorhomer2 (booking before dead line)
gjc
Anita302
Artona (doubtful)

As Artona is looking like not attending we will have 1 electric pitch available please let me or clianthus Jen know if you require electric and haven't booked it

(edit _ I think the electricity has already been taken - Artona)

Thanks




Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Jacqui,

I am sorry but we won't be able to go to Shepton.
The motorhome is in the garage with a problem that no-one can diagnose and we don't think that it will be mended very quickly. Therefore it is probably best that we don't commit ourselves to anything for the time being.

However, we may come up for the day so we will look out for you.

Regards

Catherine & Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Catherine and Steve hope you get it sorted soon I will delete you from the rally list. Pop in for a cuppa if you come for the day.


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

We still have not got a date for my Mum's operation and until we do I cannot confirm we will be attending. I have been contacted by a member who wants the elec so do not worry about that. 

If we do attend at the last moment then we will stay in the general camping to save messing up your plans and then pop over and see you all


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tickets arrived yesterday.

I'll squeeze up, stew, no different to me being your toad on the back 

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

_

I'll squeeze up, stew, no different to me being your toad on the back_

:lol: :lol: :lol: cheers Dave

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a little reminder booking closes for this show on 14th December if you want to camp with us get booking soon.


I have the map of the camping area now and we are in the same place as this year, behind the sheds.




Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"same place, behind the sheds"

Ah! Memories ....


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Jacquie[/quote]

"we are in the same place as this year, behind the sheds."

Would that be bike sheds Jacquie?? Those were the days!! :roll:

Not arriving til Friday am so if anyone wants our hook up for Thursday night, they are welcome. BUT I will want it back! :lol:

Pleased to say husbands 2nd cataract op will be on 20th Dec so no worries about it clashing with show week


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shelia glad to hear that hubby will be able to see us all at Shepton :lol: 

and no its not the bike sheds more like cattle sheds :lol: but you and DAB can pretend if you like :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

booked with stone leisure today


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gary I will confirm you now 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have Chausson and Zoro joining us now have you guys booked with Stone leisure yet?



Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Jackie


Booked last night.
motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Elizabeth & George look forward to seeing you both again



Jacquie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jackie
We have booked our tickets on line and received confirmation this morning

Steve F


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi zoro

I have donfirmed you on the list. Look forward to seeing you both again.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve & Jo I think Jen means she has confirmed you on the rally list :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

I did wonder 

Steve F (now un-donfirmed) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry folks, having a blonde moment!! 

It was probably the keyboard and not my fault anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just to remind you all that booking closes for this show on 14th December which is this Friday so if you want to join us there get booking folks and add your names to the rally list.





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more joining us at Shepton only 2 days left to book


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last day for booking folks if you want to be camping with us at Shepton in January.




I have a 2 for 1 Day Visitors Voucher this admits 2 people for £5 for any day, if any one wants it please pm me your address and I will pop it in the post



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For those of you joining us at Shepton this week have a safe journey to the site my mobile number is 0786 767 8605 in case you get lost on arrival.

For those of you relying on Sat Nav for directions please put in Priestleigh as your destination this will get you right to the show ground as it is the nearest village to the show ground.


Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Jacquie for the info for Shepton next week.

This will be our first MHF rally. Couple of questions:

Who do we need to ask for on arrival? We will be getting there around dinnertime on Friday. 

Also, we have reserved Elec Hook-Up, who do we need to pay for it?

Looking forward to meeting people.

Anita


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anita,

The guys on the gate will direct you to Motorhomefacts camping area. 

You pay me or Clianthus Jenny on arrival for the electric, £15.28 cash please.


Jacquie


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*shepton*

Hi

Does anybody know the latest time we can arrive on friday evening???

regards
Karl


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: shepton*



kbsserv said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know the latest time we can arrive on friday evening???
> 
> ...


Previous years would indicate that the gates are locked at 22:00 hrs


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As far as i'm aware there is some body on the gates all night and if you arrive late they park you in a holding bay till the morning.


Jacquie


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

OK, Just got the all-clear for not working next weekend. Is there still a chance we could get in (anywhere) for this late-ish on friday (8pm onwards?)

Griff


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Griff,

Booking has now closed but you can pay on the gate you will not get the £2 discount though. 

If we have room in our camping area we will squeeze you in, if not then you will just have to park else where, as we have to keep space for those that have booked.


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Griff,
> 
> Booking has now closed but you can pay on the gate you will not get the £2 discount though.
> 
> ...


The organizers wont let them Jaqui. They will have to pitch in the general area. Remember we tried that at Newbury but the marshalls would not let us park with MHF.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi all, we are going to visit for the day on the Saturday, (as we only live in Yeovil) is your camping site opposite the mini railway as we would like to pop across and say hello
Lin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner

We can accommodate folks with Stone Leisure Shows but not with Warners Shows as Stone are a bit more tollerant than Warners.



Lindyfoot

We are behind the big sheds on the hard standing turn left as you come through the day visitors entrance and we are the second lot on there pennants will be flying.


Jacquie


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just phoned Stone Leisure - the gates are open 24hrs a day and can pay on arrival


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Did I not tell you that in previous posts. :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Whoops - yes  

Not the bit about 24-hour gate opening though :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

4th post down Griff :lol: some body on the gates all night :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

OK, OK - just made an appointment at the opticians....  

This'll teach me to read this forum when I should be working - not paying attention - to either probably! 8O


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Look foward to meeting you at Shepton


Jacquie


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

As an aside, does anyone know if there are any exhibitors that will fit a SOG? Bought mine from Outdoor Bits a while back but haven't had the bottle to fit it yet....

Griff


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

griffly16 said:


> As an aside, does anyone know if there are any exhibitors that will fit a Sog? Bought mine from Outdoor Bits a while back but haven't had the bottle to fit it yet....
> 
> Griff


Not sure Griff, but Symonspeed (Airides) sell them, and they are usually around at Shepton, and so perhaps if they are, they might.... you could always phone them and ask.... they are now at Honiton, so I guess John Symonds must have retired....but can't say I have seen anything....

Carol

Edited on 17th
Spoke to John at Shepton and he hasn't actually retired, the guys that worked for him have now taken the Airide side over, and he has kept the SOG side of it, he was there on the SOG stand....he also had a web site, (and I didn't write it down, but SOG and uk were in it....

Carol


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hello 


Symondspeed are at Shepton because they are gong to look at our sog for us. Not sure whether they would do a full installatio though. May be worth a call to see


Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All,

We are now at Shepton Showground and we are in the same place were were in in September. If visiting or the day turn left as you come through the day visitors entrance we are the 1st group on the left. For those of you camping with us I think they will send you all round the showground to get to us :roll: if you get lost then ring me on 0786 767 8605 we are on road 3.

If you have spare electric cables then I should bring them as there is some distance to hook ups.


Jacquie


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
Is the day visitors parking on hard standing or grass ???
Not decided whether to come in the van or the car, dont want to get bogged down.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian Brisey,

Day visitors is on grass parking.


Jacquie


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Thanks for the info, think we will use the car then. 
Hope to come over and say hello to John and yourself.

Brian


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Jaquie
I won't be able to make it this weekend due to work. Sorry. Please pm me to let me know how to pay you for the electricity. Hope you have a good time

Kevin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh sorry to here that Kevin was looking forward to seeing your sky dish whizzing round :lol: will pm you.



Jacquie


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

To all travelling tomorrow hope you have a good trip and see you all there!! I will be the one trying to drag my hubby away from all the lovely new motorhomes....caught him measuring the drive yesterday....do you think this means anything!! :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Regards
Annie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Annie

That does sound worrying - "Measuring the drive"!!

We're nearly all packed ready for the off tomorrow as well. Hope to be getting there around dinnertime/early afternoon.

See you all there.

Anita


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the day visitor parking for m/h is on the gravel road if the grass is v/wet which it is its been raining in the bristol/bath area all week 
ps i may drop in for a cup of tea on sunday 
chapter


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

We hope to arrive late afternoon Anita..really looking forward to meeting you. Have had the heater on in the van all day to give it an airing as we haven't used it for sleeping in since last October when we went to Paris!! We use it most Saturdays for powerkiting but had to do a 'Mums' check that all was ok for sleeping...you will know what I mean :wink: :wink: 
Anyway, wine is packed so thats the most important thing, and we are ready to roll when Matt wakes up from nights at lunch time.
Regards
Annie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

There is quite a group of us already here. Its been a reasonable day once the rain stopped. Show is being set up and looks ok. Its never as big as the Peterborough one for example but always a good start to the year. We have the same area as last year which is a two minute walk from the show. 

Tonight we have been over to have a beer or two in the entertainments section, which I have half an idea will be repeated tomorrow as well for all those interested :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Count us in Artona!! Hope all is well there and that we will fit in as we are late comers!! Wine chilling..van packed...life doesn't get much better!!
Looking forward to meeting you
Annie


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everybody,

If you were planning to vist the F iamma stand at Shepton, sorry we won't be there this year, but if you were looking for free fitting we will still offer this if you come to Johns Cross and mention Shepton. 

We will be at the NEC Birmingham running the F iamma stand in February and all the other shows we normally do each year.

Sorry for the late post, only just thought of it.

Regards


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Count us in too. We shall be there tomorrow (at the bar as well).

Can't wait to meet people at last and put faces to names.

Anita


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stew and Jacqui...

I'm planning a day tomorrow in the car, so hopefully I will get to meet some of you....hope the rain isn't too bad, it says light rain for tomorrow and heavy for Sat and Sun.

No Shepton in January is small, a lot bigger in September, but last year it was bigger than it has been for ages, so going up.

I just hope they have the Rapido we ordered, as I would dearly love another look at it, August was ages ago, and April/May for delivery is still a long way off.....just need a look....

Hope to see some of you

Carol 
Duncan doesn't want to come, doesn't much like rain and can't see why I want to go, we have ordered one, is the answer I get...why are men to different?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I'm deleting this as it came as a double posting, the first didn't show...I thought it was using the bit of Firefox add-on that caused the problem, sorry folks

Carol


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Kettle is on Carol if you fancy a brew


stew


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Kettle is on Carol if you fancy a brew
> 
> stew


Thanks Stew....I'll come look when I get thirsty. The one thing I am looking for is the Nature Pure man, as I hope to pick one up at the show and take it with me to get it fitted ....when I asked them to install one, they didn't understand what I meant...so I said I would bring it over..... so hope he will be there...

Do I need to bring my mug? (drinking that is)...unfortunately the other is stuck on!

Carol


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Stew... hope the kettle will be on tomorrow as matts first job is always his ruddy flagpole (it must be a welsh thing!!). The gas on normally comes a sad second...mines a milk and 2 sugars!!
Regards
Annie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

:lol: :lol: No problem Annie. Just turn up with a cup and we will sort it for you, actually bring two cups, he will need it after putting up the flag. 

Feel welcome anyone to drop in, we are the Euromobil 810 with the silver screens on and the little red haired girl bouncing around all over the place. I really must not share the Pepsi with her tommorrow lol 


stew


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Stew...Am bringing 2 fabulous 10 year olds who would love a bouncy 8 year old so playtime is sorted!!! That just leaves the adults then.. but am sure we will have fun!!
Regards
Annie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Stew

Is there room for 4 more, myself, him indoors and the two ankle snappers. Got pently of mugs and fruit shoots (plus coke) to bring along.

Some of you may recognize my MH as it used to belong to JimJam (Jim) who I know is no longer a member on here. 

Anita


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

Annie

I am sure they will enjoy playing with Jessica but she is only two. I reckon you might be thinking of JimScotland's daughter :lol: :lol: 

Anita

No problem, just roll on in. I remember last year at Peterborough saying to Shona that I had invited a few people around for lunch, it turned into about 60 :lol: :lol: 

Be nice to see Jim's van. He has told me about it but I don't think he ever attended a MHF weekend in it. The first time I met him he had just bought his RV. 


stew


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Stew

As well as Annie's girls. I will have my two with us. Daughter (Sophie) is 5 and Son (Bradley) is 10. 

I have spoken to Jim a couple of times, but never met him as we brought the MH off the American dealer thay he PX it with for his new one. (Strange how we've changed from RV to MH and Jim has done MH to RV, but each to there own.)

Look forward to seeing you and please feel free anyone to visit us as well.

Anita

PS - How many cables are needed to reach the hook-up?


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

I hope no bugger visits in our van....it's so small!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Anita

I think you should ok if you lead is a normal long one but if you have more than one bring it in case. 

Sounds like there will be quite a few children so it should be fun for them.



stew


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Off to bed see you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Stew

Thanks for that. I'll tell Den to find the other one out.

Your right about all the kids, it'll be nice for them to mix instead of moaning that there bored.

See you all tomorrow
Bye

Anita


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well we were meant to be travelling down tonight, but the weather and traffic reports have changed our minds. May go tomorrow but how soggy will the ground be?

Griff


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

I`m sitting here reading your messages and feeling really sad not to be there. Due to Ian having to work, we had to miss out.
Although we are free late Sunday, it is a bit too late to come we think.
Anyway folks, have a good one and who ever is reading this, please say hello to Jaquie and John and June and John.
Sue and Ian.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

MHF is on hard ground, so no problem. Didn't bother bringing my bread trays.

I came via a drop-off in Bristol to give son some furniture, and from there to here the weather was amazing. I drove through the deepest water in my life and through 20 miles of snow. When I braked a pile of slush came down the windscreen. 

But got to MHF and it was "snow? what snow?" although it did very briefly.

But passed by now and looking forward to a brighter day tomorrow.

Dave
PS Glad I caught you Carol. Tell Duncan he can't enjoy your pics if he doesn't understand why you went


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm popping in tmrw on my solo as Izzy just getting over a rough cold and dont want to drag her out into rain, sleet and snow lol

Will try and get around to see you all and get nice piping hot coffee


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just got back from Shepton...had a really good time and it was great to meet so many forum members. Many thanks to Lady J,John, Clianthus and Gaspode for making us feel welcome. Shame about the weather but it was quite dry in the bar!! Saw some lovely vans and bought a few bits and pieces so a worthwhile weekend.

Hope everyone else got home safely and look forward to tne next one we can attend
Regards
Annie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Back Home, Back to work tomorrow  

But I also would like to say a big THANK YOU to everyone that made us feel very welcome at our first meet.  

It was great to finally put faces to names, and to make a lot of new friends.

We will definitely be coming along to more rallies and hope to met you all again and also other MHF members.

Anita


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

anita302 said:


> Hi
> 
> It was great to finally put faces to names, and to make a lot of new friends.
> 
> Anita


Anita it was I who took up some of your valuable time whilst stopping by to say hello. It was very nice to meet you as well! 

We did only day trip on Saturday as we live locally but we do hope to attend some of the shows this year and we are looking forward to meeting more members! :wink:

Keith and Ros


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Just to add my thanks to Lady J,John, Clianthus and Gaspode. 


Only spent ten's of pounds this time (spent thousands last year) but still felt I had spent our time well.   

Steve F


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

We just want to say how nice it was to see some of you at Shepton yesterday, especially those who plied us with food and drink.

Apologies to everyone we said "we'll see you later" to, we were talking to Stew & Shona for so long that we had to leave so that we would get home at a reasonable time.

Hope to gat to a few rallys this year (subject to our van being mended)

Cheers

Steve & Catherine


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Our thanks to Lady J,John, Clianthus and Gaspode as well, great weekend. 

My apologies to every one Steve & Catherine let down, they did get up to leave but Shona put the bacon rolls on and that was it. :lol: :lol: 

Had a great time as always


stew,shona and jess


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Tum-te-tum-te-tum!! Still waiting for Steve and Kathryn to turn up, looks like show staff will kick me off site before they get their cup of tea... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Weather was foul, MHF guys 'n' gals were great, dog was wet and smelly, journey home was fastest yet and we didn't upset the bank manager! Weren't sure if the wildlife we spotted was rabbits or rats! Answers on a postcard to Bath and West Showground .com. :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Back home just before lunchtime today.

Thanks to Jacquie & John, Jenny & Ken. 

Lovely to meet up with Stew, Shona & Jess. 

Sorry we didn't get to see many of you due to awful weather! We didn't venture as far as the bar in the evenings. We did enjoy our trip to Wells on the Saturday which was the best day weather wise. Of course it was lovely and sunny driving home today!
Not sure what other shows/meets we will go to as we are off to France/Italy in April.

We did purchase rugs for MH by Killim and they don't creep like others (so far so good).


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I'm home now last to leave as usual :lol: thanks to you all for turning up in appalling weather  and I do apologise for not being my usual chatty self and for not attending in the bar, the blooming cold bug and bad back mixed with getting soaked through several times over the weekend sort of knocked me for six, I do promise to do better at Newark god willing :lol: 

Was nice to see Catherine & Steve even though I did have to hunt them down in Ginamo's van :roll: 

We collected HobieCarter in the Bellair for the weekend hope you enjoyed it Graham & Tracy. I believe Brisey hollered hello on his way past our van sorry I missed you Brian & Pam, we bumped into DJP Dennis & June and also Richard863 oh and Woofer Pete & Mo and had a nice chat with sorry cant remember your user name Ted & ? in a Swift van, pity the sellers never brought us a cuppa while we were relaxing in it. :lol: 

Elbino where did you get to?

Oh and NO we didn't by another van in case any of you were wondering.


Hope to see you all at the next one and I hope the weather is a darn sight better.

Jacquie & John


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

_I believe Brisey hollered hello on his way past our van sorry I missed you Brian & Pam, _

Hi Jacquie
That was us shouting and hollering out to John, we were cold, wet and on our way home, unfortunately we didn't have time to stop for a chat.
Look forward to seeing you both at Newark.
Best wishes

Brian & Pam (Brisey)


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Really enjoyed this Rally, despite the weather. Full marks to Jacquie despite her cold for braving the rain and wind and making sure we were all settled. We felt she deserved a medal when we turned up and were met by a little nose and eyes peering out of a very wet set of oilskins.
The evening entertainments were great. First time we have been to an indoor show and it was good to be able to wander round in comfort. Only complaint was the poor quality of waste disposal and having left early I'm sure it can only have got worse.

Both outings this year have exceeded our expectations and wetted the apetite for more of the same. It is so good to meet friends again and spend time with them. All thanks to MHF.

Alec and Gina


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have put some piccys in the gallery if you have any please add to it

:: LINK ::

These darn link thingys never work for me can some body please shorten it ta :roll: :lol:

Jacquie

_Edit: done it for you, Jac :wink: _


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting those Jacqui. Some good piccies there.
Hope your cold is better!!
Regards
Annie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Nice pics Jac but *moderators note* - please be careful of opening the videos, Jac promised not to include scenes like that but she obviously forgot to edit :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> please be careful of opening the videos, Jac promised not to include scenes like that but she obviously forgot to edit


Is that what they call a video nasty? :?

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh very funny guys videos are nothing to do with me i'm not that good with a camera :roll: :lol: never mind a video. Mr Gaspode you are in trouble :evil: 


Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Some great pictures there  It looks as if you were parked in the same area as last year which was/is excellent, right by the show displays. 

Sorry to have missed you all at this show, but there's always next year.

MHS…Rob


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Rob

Yes we were in the same area as last year but we did have a bit more room this time.

It looks freezing on those videos but I don't remember it being that cold on Sunday, Friday was so wet and bitterly cold, Saturday was much brighter and dry but overall I think we did ok considering it's January.

I presume from the posts that only one member bought a new van this year in comparison to four or was it five last year. I wonder if this reflects how well or badly the traders did?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen,

did you get the 8.15am alarm call from Brownhills stand this year, what a laugh them setting lots of alarms off that was. must have been something we said 8) Although it did help as we were all up early (well for me anyway) and this gave the whole day to go around the show  

It didn't feel freezing when I viewed the video  As for trade, it could be that MHF are a canny bunch and are waiting for better deals.

MHS...Rob


----------

